# Junghans atomic watches



## alberto (Nov 20, 2002)

We flashaholics are really just gadget freaks at heart. We love all kinds of gadgets, including cool flashlights and cool watches.

I recently purchased a Junghans Carbon 016/2098 and have to say it's about the coolest watch I've ever had. It's amazing to be able to look at the atomic watch on my office wall and then look at my Junghans, to see that the time is perfectly synchronized to the second.

It's also amazing to push a button and see it pick up the WWVB signal from Fort Collins and read the binary code to set the time and date.

And to wake up the morning after the change from/to Daylight Saving Time and see that your watch has also changed. Cool.

Junghans (a German company) actually invented the radio-controlled (atomic) watch, as well as the quartz watch. They also make electronic fuses for artillery shells.


----------



## LEDagent (Nov 20, 2002)

Do you know where i can find more information on this watch? Thanks for the heads up on atomic watches!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2002)

Here is a pic of the watch, and some info about "atomic time" .

Also here is the Junghans FAQ .

Hope this helps,


----------



## e=mc² (Nov 21, 2002)

Try the mfr site to get a looksee. Don't know if these are the best prices though...

Junghans USA 

Ed...


----------



## alberto (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks to Bart for the links. When I was looking around before I purchased mine, the prices didn't seem to vary much -- maybe $10 or so. There is only one distributor in the US, JunghansUSA, from which you can buy direct -- although there are a number of resellers.

The watches are a little pricey, but the quality is typical German - exceptional - and well worth the cost. They (the Carbons) are very light weight and the leather bands are extremely rugged -- not your typical fake leather or plastic. BTW, although each watch comes with a specific band, you can order other bands for about $30.

This is the only watch I've ever had that I would very much like to have other models of. I would especially like to have one of the Ceramic or Titaniums, but the cost is a little high for my budget. The Solars are nice too.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 1, 2002)

My Dad has a Mega Solar Ceramic watch with Ceramic strap. I'm having it once he's dead.

Al


----------



## Brody (Dec 3, 2002)

There are some cheaper atomic watches available. If you do want to stick with Junghans, then you may want to try getting them at
www.activeplaza.com/shop/novelties/
In addition to the Junghans watches they list a few other brands, such as the Casio Ceptor line of atomic watches.


----------



## mekki (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm a little confused...

Is the Fort Collins' signal available only in North America, or can the watch pick it up any where in the world (I'm thinking of getting one of these for my jet-setting grandfather).

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi mekki,
here is a quote from the Junghans faq:

"Does my atomic (radio controlled) watch work everywhere in North America?

The transmitter range is 1864 miles (radius) from Fort Collins, Colorado. Your watch will work in most parts of the USA and Canada. The exceptions are Hawaii, Alaska, part of the Maritimes and all of Newfoundland. In Newfoundland, the watch cannot be used at all. At the present time, there is no way to adjust the time zone to half hours. For actual signal coverage in North America visit: www.boulder.nist.gov/timefreq/stations/wwvbcoverage.htm

If I travel overseas can I use my watch?

Yes, you can use your watch, however not as an atomic (radio controlled) watch - but as a regular quartz watch. You simply have to adjust your watch to the appropriate time zone. (Push button at 10 o'clock to select time zone) Make sure to select the appropriate "am" or "pm" time to assure date change at midnight."

Hope this helps,


----------



## MarcV (Dec 16, 2002)

I have the ceramic model and it has become the only wristwatch I wear. Here in northern Illinois the watch does reset every night while inside the dresser drawer.

Despite the talk about German engineering, this watch is made in Japan. That was a surprise to me.


----------



## lessing (Dec 16, 2002)

I hate to infringe on the germans, but I do believe that the first commercial quartz watch was mad by seiko. Matter of fact I believe the first analog and the first digital watches were made by seiko a year apart.(Don't remember the year ca. 1971 or 1972 maybe) The swiss made a public show of quartz watches earlier(again I don't remember who, they were all teamed up anyway)

The atomic watches are nice, but nothing beats a mechanical watch. Most reliable watches I ever had, never need a battery and if you were lost in the woods and forgot to wind it or let your auto wind down, would it really matter that noon on your watch is aproximate based off the sun? As long as its close...

I have a Zenith El Primero Chronomaster, a 1962 Omega seamaster, and a 50's bulova and they all run like champs, and I do not service them except to change the o-rings when they dry out. All three keep time within 10 secs a day, and the zenith is within 10 secs a month.


----------



## alberto (Dec 16, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe that Europe has it's own version of our WWVB in Fort Collins -- but on a different frequency. So the watch would be different for use in that part of the world.

I, too, appreciate a fine mechanical watch (although I haven't owned one in many years), I appreciate even more the technology of the atomic watches. 

It makes a lot of sense to me that time settings should come from a standard source and apply to every clock and watch, rather than have every clock and watch contain their own independent (and inconsistent) settings. The clock or watch simply becomes a display device for the time that comes from a single outside standard source. 

I think this is the direction that all clocks and watches will take in the future. Other kinds of watches will be considered collector's items and will be displayed in museums as relics of the past. Little kids will marvel at them and wonder how their grandparents could survive with such crude timepieces.


----------



## mekki (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info Bart! I missed that when I browsed the FAQ. 

NA coverage is still pretty neat...


----------



## Darell (Mar 25, 2004)

Yup, that's right. Digging this up from TWO YEARS ago! Stay with me, I'm topical!

[ QUOTE ]
*alberto said:*
If I'm not mistaken, I believe that Europe has it's own version of our WWVB in Fort Collins -- but on a different frequency. So the watch would be different for use in that part of the world.

[/ QUOTE ]
Correct. Nobody would want to share their signal. Just think of how fun it would be to mess with the other folks if, say, we were at war, and we controlled their military's time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif

[ QUOTE ]
Other kinds of watches will be considered collector's items and will be displayed in museums as relics of the past. Little kids will marvel at them and wonder how their grandparents could survive with such crude timepieces. 

[/ QUOTE ]Likely, the non-atomic watch collection will be near the incandescent flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

OK, so here's the topical part. I boogied into the watch section here for like my first time because... drum roll if you will... I just bought a Junghans Solar*Atomic*Ti (Ti band too!) jobbie. Yup, has it all. This will be my first real watch. I'm not a watch geek (I am REALLY hard on them and it usually concerns me to spend more than $10 on a watch). But what I really hate is having to reset my watch every so often. I want it exact. So, even though I'm not a watch geek, I am a geek, geek, and this seemed to be just the ticket. I wanted a dress watch, and my black resin Casios just weren't cutting it at the cocktail parties. So I figured if I'm gonna spend for a nice watch, it might as well be Uber-cool. I just wish it had all the functions that I've come to depend on in my cheapies - alarm, count-down, stop watch, etc.

So there you go. The lower, all-Ti one in the picture is the one I just ordered. I'm glad you guys regard them highly. *whew*


----------



## DBrier (Mar 25, 2004)

I have the "regular" Junghans Carbon Atomic.
You went all out (well not quite, did you check the price on the ceramics? ) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
One of the great things is the sapphire crystal. I wear mine 24/7 and have for many years. Not a scratch on it.
I am real hard on watches, I killed three of the military tritium watches. 

Now if Junghans would just put tritium markers on these, they would be perfect.


----------



## Darell (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks DBrier -

Yeah, I sure did see the prices of the ceramics. Always wanted Ti, so I'm good to go on this one! Tritium markers really would be nice.

And for me, an alarm and timer would have just been the bee's knees. Oh well, I'll be stylin' at least, and that's the most important thing.


----------



## felder (Mar 26, 2004)

I own this one:
016/1220.44 

I love it. I opted for it instead of the ceramic band ones, because the ones with the ceramic bands cannot be resized larger (i.e. you have to cut the band to resize it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif).


----------



## Darell (Mar 28, 2004)

The link didn't work, but from your numbers I think I know what you mean. (Link didn't work for me either!)

** Bart got it **


----------



## Saaby (Mar 28, 2004)

Well let us know when it comes would ya? I'm kind of partial to my Aluminum Swatch myself, makes them nice looking stainless steel watches feel like absolute paper weights, but I'm finding more and more you can never have too much Titanium.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2004)

Since Darell's numbers aren't working either... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## felder (Mar 30, 2004)

There we go...apparently you can't link directly to the description page.

Lame.

Watch is nice though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Darell (Apr 1, 2004)

We'll teach 'em by just linking to the images!

Ryan - The watch is just days away now... can't wait! I'm gonna become a watch geek yet! Really, my only problem is that I'll need to learn how to tell analog time again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

No, you can't have too much Ti. I also just bought some Oakley Ti prescription sunglasses. No, I didn't win the lottery - I'm just poor now.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 3, 2004)

My Dad's watch gets it's time from the DCF transmitter in Braunschweig, Frankfurt am Main, Germany. The transmitter covers a radius of approximately 1500km






It's the UK version and can be switched to Continental time when he travels on the mainland [Europe]

Al


----------



## K-T (Apr 3, 2004)

So the watch notices the differnt time zones or does one have to do that by hand?


----------



## felder (Apr 3, 2004)

You have to do it by hand. The watch sets its time based on a radio signal. There is no way that the watch could know where it is unless you tell it (maybe they'll stick little GPS receivers in them one day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif). So the watch decodes the signal to get the exact time (GMT I'd imagine) and does simple math based on which timezone you tell it it's in.

[ QUOTE ]
*K-T said:*
So the watch notices the differnt time zones or does one have to do that by hand? 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Saaby (Apr 3, 2004)

It's time to spring forward--my alarm clock (and computer) will set themselves but, sadly, all my other clocks will have to be set by hand.


----------



## felder (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't forget our Junghans watches also set themselves. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*Saaby said:*
It's time to spring forward--my alarm clock (and computer) will set themselves but, sadly, all my other clocks will have to be set by hand. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Darell (Apr 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*felder said:*
Don't forget our Junghans watches also set themselves. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

[ QUOTE ]
*Saaby said:*
It's time to spring forward--my alarm clock (and computer) will set themselves but, sadly, all my other clocks will have to be set by hand. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]
Mine is likely resetting itself in a postal truck somewhere in Northern CA. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Darell (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, we almost lost this thread. Look what showed up yesterday!






Couldn't be happier, unless I magically grew more masculine wrists (all but one link had to be removed from the bracelet to fit my sissy little arms).


----------



## alberto (Apr 28, 2004)

Just an update. I've had my Junghans Carbon Atomic well over a year now and it's my favorite watch of a number that I own and use (if it only had a tritium display like my Marathon Navigator). It's an awesome feeling when you look at the watch and know that the time it displays is the EXACT time. Anyone considering an atomic watch should consider the many choices from this German company.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 29, 2004)

Interesting watches!

However I usualy keep my watch 5 minutes fast, because I tend to be 5 minutes late, with the exception being durring the school semester, in which I set it to "school time" which is usualy different from "real time". If I want to know the exact time, I just check my cell phone. I dunno if it is atomic, but it has some sorta GPS in it and it changes automaticaly durring daylight savings, or even when I'm changing time zones on an airplane and it automaticaly displays the right time too. Sounds cool to have an analog display that does this though, I have never sceen that!


----------



## Saaby (Apr 29, 2004)

The phone isn't atomic, it's just asking the cell towers "What time is it? What time is it?" from time to time. So _that_ method is only as accurate as the phone companies time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif *

*Which is to say pretty accurate since they're probably all being set over the internet to atomic time...


----------

